# HAPPY BIRTHDAY PERRY



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I know this is the custom bit but i think it should be posted in here cos of his slingshots he makes.
Happy Birthday Perry hope you have a nice day,
and im sure there is a few more on here that will like to wish you the same, jeff


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PERRY.. HOPE IT'S A GOOD ONE MAN...







*


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

And *many *returns, dear friend!


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

HAPPPPPYYY BIRTHDAYY


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday, buddy.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Perry


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

happy birthday Perry


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy birthday, have a good one.
All the best Martin.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday mate, have a good 'ne!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Happy "B" day bud. Many more. 
Phil


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Lemme see, can't offer him a slingshot. His are much better than mine.

He's a pastor, so everything else I can think of is a no-no.

Oh well, *

Happy Birthday, Perry!*


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

HAPPY BITHBAY PERRY!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

You guys are GREAT!!!! Thank you!!!! and Henry...... LOL you gave me a belly laugh!!! Thanks again one and all!!!


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Happy birthday Perry and many more.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmm, Just a kid! Have many more! -- Tex


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Hmmm, Just a kid! Have many more! -- Tex


Hmmmm.... but far enough along now that I appreciate being called a kid by anyone!!!














Thanks Bill!!!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Hmmm, Just a kid! Have many more! -- Tex


Hmmmm.... but far enough along now that I appreciate being called a kid by anyone!!!














Thanks Bill!!!
[/quote]

Happy Birthday PERRY sorry so late in the day just got in from work hope your day as been a GOOD ONE
ALL THE BEST 
PETE
ps going out tonight will have a PINT of the BEST to wet your head?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Hmmm, Just a kid! Have many more! -- Tex


Hmmmm.... but far enough along now that I appreciate being called a kid by anyone!!!














Thanks Bill!!!
[/quote]

Happy Birthday PERRY sorry so late in the day just got in from work hope your day as been a GOOD ONE
ALL THE BEST 
PETE
ps going out tonight will have a PINT of the BEST to wet your head?
[/quote]

Thanks Pete!!! All the best Mate!!!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Aw! I missed it Perry, congratulations, you made it.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Aw! I missed it Perry, congratulations, you made it.


Thanks Whip..... now I just hope to "make it" to a few more!!!


----------

